# India PCC from Australia - Few queries in VFS online application



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi All,

I've few doubts in VFS online application form for Indian PCC. It would be of great help if you could have a look at the below questions and provide your advise:

1. My wife's passport doesn't have my name added. So we thought of leaving Spouse name as blank in her PCC application. Now for Title we have chosen "Mrs" and for Occupation "House Wife" - so this clearly shows that she's married. Will it be a problem if we leave spouse name as blank? Please suggest.

2. We'll be submitting the application in person at VFS, Sydney office. We would like to collect the passport in person as well from the same office. We can see that for returning the passport, there are only 2 options in the online application - "Agent" & "Courier". Should we choose "Agent" in this case? - can we go and collect the passport & PCC in person if we choose "Agent"? Please advise.

Many thanks for helping me out!

Regards, VJ


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi Vijay,
I am certainly no expert in this, but here my thoughts:
1. I would put your name as "spouse" in your wife's application. You are legally married & you are her spouse, so I don't think it's relevant whether your name is in her passport or not.
2. I don't think picking your PCC up in person is an option. I just had a look online and it says that "return of all applications of PCC / IDLV will be done by overnight courier ONLY". The question "agent" vs. "courier" only specifies whether you want to have it send to your immigration agent or your own address, but there is no option of picking it up.
Kind regards,
Anne


----------



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

AnneChristina said:


> Hi Vijay,
> I am certainly no expert in this, but here my thoughts:
> 1. I would put your name as "spouse" in your wife's application. You are legally married & you are her spouse, so I don't think it's relevant whether your name is in her passport or not.
> 2. I don't think picking your PCC up in person is an option. I just had a look online and it says that "return of all applications of PCC / IDLV will be done by overnight courier ONLY". The question "agent" vs. "courier" only specifies whether you want to have it send to your immigration agent or your own address, but there is no option of picking it up.
> ...


Thanks much for the quick response Anne!

For Spouse name, I read in some of the threads that if we give Spouse name in the application and if spouse's name is not in passport, PCC will be delayed and we'll be asked to get a new Passport with Spouse name added - I guess this is for India only. That's why I thought of not giving spouse name in the application. It would be great if some one who applied for Indian PCC from Australia could advise on this? 

Kind Regards, VJ


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

vijay176 said:


> Thanks much for the quick response Anne!
> 
> For Spouse name, I read in some of the threads that if we give Spouse name in the application and if spouse's name is not in passport, PCC will be delayed and we'll be asked to get a new Passport with Spouse name added - I guess this is for India only. That's why I thought of not giving spouse name in the application. It would be great if some one who applied for Indian PCC from Australia could advise on this?
> 
> Kind Regards, VJ


Wasn't aware of these issues with the spouse name. Just checked some other threats and they suggested the same solution, i.e. leave away the spouse details. Though they also mentioned that only some specific states seem to be making such trouble...
Anyway, hope someone else who actually has some clue replies


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

AnneChristina said:


> Hi Vijay,
> I am certainly no expert in this, but here my thoughts:
> 1. I would put your name as "spouse" in your wife's application. You are legally married & you are her spouse, so I don't think it's relevant whether your name is in her passport or not.
> 2. I don't think picking your PCC up in person is an option. I just had a look online and it says that "return of all applications of PCC / IDLV will be done by overnight courier ONLY". The question "agent" vs. "courier" only specifies whether you want to have it send to your immigration agent or your own address, but there is no option of picking it up.
> ...


1) You need to update your spouse name in passport. Both the passport need each others name. Which can be done using marriage certificate issued in India. 

2) No personal collection , it would be thr courier. You should be able to track it via consulate webpage.


----------



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

avinash said:


> 1) You need to update your spouse name in passport. Both the passport need each others name. Which can be done using marriage certificate issued in India.
> 
> 2) No personal collection , it would be thr courier. You should be able to track it via consulate webpage.


Thanks much for the response Avinash!

1. Do you have any idea on how many days will it take to add spouse name in passport - from Australia (Sydney) through VFS? I read somewhere that they will issue a new passport and do police verification again and it will take a long time. That's the reason I thought it's better to get PCC quickly by applying separately w/o mentioning spouse name.

2. Thanks for the info, it looks like they are sending the documents only through courier though submission can be done in person (counter).

Regards, VJ


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

PCC is nothing but police verification. It will take time, not sure how the verification will happen if you are staying in Australia. For me , I had to visit the police station , once the passport office fwd my PCC application to local police station.


----------



## balajiradhika (Jun 29, 2009)

vijay176 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've few doubts in VFS online application form for Indian PCC. It would be of great help if you could have a look at the below questions and provide your advise:
> 
> ...


 Hi,

I think you should write the spouse's name. You may attach the marriage certificate with the application.

As regards returning of the passport, I would suggest you to ring up VFS. In Delhi, they allow collection of Passport from VFS office. I don't know about Sydney.

Best Wishes,
Balaji


----------



## vr4indian (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi 

Here is my 0.02 AUD

1: Try to visit office and spend few min. They will explain you whole process if your name is not there in your wife's passport.

To be honest, if you read checklist, they have mentioned everything but seems as you are not interested in reading those, please visit office

2: Though official timing is 4 to 8 weeks but based on experience, it will take 4 working days to get new passport as well as for PCC.

Last but not least, getting pcc done in Australia is just 8 $ expense but samething can cost you more than 5 to 8000 INR + valuable time.

Best of luck for your PCC and have a great run for oz.

Thanks


----------



## Simran86 (Oct 3, 2014)

Hi dear my husband applied for Indian pcc from Melbourne . His pcc was done and dispatched on Monday by courier but the problem is it's Friday still we have not received it yet .. Can any one tell me how long it takes to deliver the courier


----------



## AbiPat (Sep 30, 2015)

v190 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've few doubts in VFS online application form for Indian PCC. It would be of great help if you could have a look at the below questions and provide your advise:
> 
> ...


Hi,

Can you please confirm if it is OK to leave Spouse name blank while applying PCC from Australia ?


----------



## SmithaManish (Jun 26, 2017)

Hi All, quick question regarding Indian PCC. I applied for Indian PCC from Brisbane, Australia , its been 4 weeks and I have not received it yet. It says it has been referred to the Indian officials. So any idea where in Indian will the passport be sent to and is there anything we can do to fasten the process of getting the passport back.

Thanks,
Smitha


----------

